# 

## T-rex

Chce coś dobrego makrowego. Ale jak zobaczyłem na stronei boscha ze najtansza to cos 850 zl - a gorna granica to kolo 3 tys. to sie gorzej poszczulem   :Roll:  

makita widze kolo 400 stoi ... 

jakie macie urzadzenia ? ile kosztowały ? i czy polecacie je ?

----------


## anpi

Ja mam Einhella za 80 zł  :Lol:  spisuje się świetnie. Z tanich i dobrych - polecam Skila.

----------


## jabko

Ja też taniochą za 90zł kupioną w Czechach zrobiłem ponad 100 płyt G-K i o dziwo cały czas dobrze działa.

----------


## lutek34

Ja 4 lata używam makite 14.4V, baterie zaczynają pomału siadać. Oprócz tego mam dewalta 18v z udarem.  Sprzęt przywieziony z USA i nie wiem jak spisuja się europejskie egzemplarze ale powinny tak samo.

----------


## Odessa

Kup Einhella z 2 akumulatorami. Tani + 2 lata gwarancji, praktycznie nie psuje się. A jak już to często wymieniają na nowe. A jak ukradną  - nie będzie ci tak żal...

----------


## Krisker

Einhell robi nawet fajne wkrętarki z serii niby profesjonalnej. Kupiłem takie coś i spisuje się nieźle. Szybka ładowarka (niewiele ponad godzinę) i 2 aku, które jednak stosunkowo szybko się rozładowują. Pomaga wtedy zmiana biegu na wolniejszy, ale mocny jak diabli. Ogólnie warta swojej ceny, jednak następny zakup to na pewno będzie coś firmowego (bosch lub makita).

P.S. Te dodatki w walizce to od razu można na śmieci wyrzucić   :Confused:

----------


## toomas

Bardzo polecam wkrętarki firmy MacAlister, dostępne wyłacznie w Castoramie. Wytrzymują wiele, sprzęgło do 24, hamulec wrzeciona. Ja taka katuje na budowie, kumpel zawodowo przy montazu okien. Obaj mamy wersje 12V.

----------


## lackyluk

Dla dobrego samopoczucia Decker do majsterkowania na budowie Eihnel. Zrobi swoje potem trochę o nim zapomnisz więc po co przepłacać.

----------


## JackD

Też nabyłem "żółtego" Einhella  w Praktikerze 14,4V i powiem tak
zanim skończę remont to na pewno wytrzyma, a pózniej będzie używany sporadycznie. i baterie i tak szlag trafi i co po latach dokupic baterie/?. czy nowa wkretarke/?... jeżeli używasz nieczesto to markowa /czytaj droga/ nie ma sensu

----------


## Wiech

Myślę że lepiej kupić tani sprzęt z 2 akumulatorami .Mialem rozne wkretarki bosch. hitachi, black decker,oraz tanie z Castoramy.Najgorsze są akumulatory ktore trzeba wymieniać np po 2 latach.Lepiej kupić nowa wkręterke jak przepłacać za nowy firmowy akumulator (1 sztuka  kosztuje tyle co pól wkrętarki).  Wiech

----------


## Jerzysio

.... mam Boscha PSR 18 V i od czasu do czasu nawet fi 10 w porothermie
wierce jak mi się nie chce udaru użyć ..
.. jak to na budowie..
J

..kosztowała cosik 650,- pln..... 3-4 lata temu

----------

a ja mam mam ExpertModeco za darmoszke - spisuje sie rewelacja juz 2 rok
Jak otwierali u nas InterMarche to byl konkurs - kto wbije szybciej gwozdzia - no i wygralem  :big grin:

----------


## brachol

> Bardzo polecam wkrętarki firmy MacAlister, dostępne wyłacznie w Castoramie. Wytrzymują wiele, sprzęgło do 24, hamulec wrzeciona. Ja taka katuje na budowie, kumpel zawodowo przy montazu okien. Obaj mamy wersje 12V.


potwierdzam wkretarka niedroga a dobra i aku dosc dlugo dzialaja

----------


## madagoral

einhell, żółty. Na początku zaskakująco dobry ale baterie po ok pół roku do kubła. Wtedy kiedy były potrzebne to padały albo trzeba było ładować ok  7 godzin !!! Może jednak za dużo od niej wymagam?

----------


## sebo8877

Ja mam BlackDeckera 14,4 z dwoma Aku - przykręciła wszystkie podwieszane sufity w domu  - teraz wierci w drewnie
Nigdy jednak nie wyjedzie akku do zera - w tym celu w zestawie była także latarka na ten sam aku (też często się przydaje i ma spory zasięg) która wycyckuje aku do zera i dopiero potem do ładowarki.
ładowane akku od zera do full - wytrzymają Wam dłużej.
Z wkrętareczki jestem zadowolony bardzo -kupiłem w castoramie
Sebo8877

----------


## Krisker

> Ja mam BlackDeckera 14,4 z dwoma Aku - przykręciła wszystkie podwieszane sufity w domu  - teraz wierci w drewnie
> Nigdy jednak nie wyjedzie akku do zera - w tym celu w zestawie była także latarka na ten sam aku (też często się przydaje i ma spory zasięg) która wycyckuje aku do zera i dopiero potem do ładowarki.
> ładowane akku od zera do full - wytrzymają Wam dłużej.
> Z wkrętareczki jestem zadowolony bardzo -kupiłem w castoramie
> Sebo8877


Tak zupełnie do zera to chyba nie za dobrze? Przynajmniej dla Ni-Cd ?

----------


## lujezyn

No dokładnie, jak się NiCd rozładuje tak zupełnie do końca, to już potem może się nienaładować wogóle...
Ciekawe swoją drogą, jak sprawują się akumulatory do wkrętarek sprzedawane na sztuki (1,2V) na allegro, do samodzielnego zlutowania...

----------


## grzegorz10

Mam MacAlister 3 lata jest super. 2 akumilatory 14v w komplecie.
Za tą cenę niema lepszej. Kopiłem w Castoramie.

----------


## Yatza

> Chce coś dobrego makrowego. Ale jak zobaczyłem na stronei boscha ze najtansza to cos 850 zl - a gorna granica to kolo 3 tys. to sie gorzej poszczulem   
> 
> makita widze kolo 400 stoi ... 
> 
> jakie macie urzadzenia ? ile kosztowały ? i czy polecacie je ?


Ja używam DEDRY, dostepnej w Castoramie. Choć pewnie dla wielu to żadna marka...   :Lol:   :Wink2:  Jednakże, bardzo dobrze się sprawuje, nie psuje się, akumulatory bez zarzutu. Kosztowała coś nieco ponad stówkę.

Jest strona www:http://www.dedra.com.pl/polski/glown...RA/indeks.html

Widze że teraz są jakieś inne modele, ja mam taki zestaw z dwoma akumulatorami (wygoda!), wersja 18V. Takie 12V i 14V to są ciut za słabe. Ale mają nawet wersję 24V.

----------


## J_K_K

Po pierwsze - 2 akumulatory obowiązkowo.

Po drugie - zwróć uwagę na ich kształt / mocowanie - obecnie poszczególne firmy starają się robić różne, coby jedne do drugich nie pasowały.

Po trzecie - koszt taniego Einhell'a czy Pro Work (ten sam importer) z 2 akumulatorami, to koszt 2 akumulatorów osobno (bez wkrętarki gratis  :wink:

----------


## mako5

> Chce coś dobrego makrowego. Ale jak zobaczyłem na stronei boscha ze najtansza to cos 850 zl - a gorna granica to kolo 3 tys. to sie gorzej poszczulem   
> 
> makita widze kolo 400 stoi ... 
> 
> jakie macie urzadzenia ? ile kosztowały ? i czy polecacie je ?


Ja już miałem kilka i:
- takie tanie z marketów nic nie warte
- McAlister - dobra jakość jak za tą cenę ale do majsterkowania
- Bosch zielony (nie pamiętam modelu - 12V) - ok do majsterkowania, brakuje obrotów do wiercenia bo 1 bieg

W tych najtańszych akumulator wytrzymywał rok, w firmowych 3-4 przy sporadycznym użytkowaniu (powiedzmy raz na tydzień).

Ostatnio kupiłem Bosch niebieski GSR 14,4-2. To taki prawie podstawowy model z serii profesjonalnej. Jest przepaść między nim a tym co miałem. Duża siła, dwa biegi, obroty do 14k rpm, automatyczna blokada, szybka elektroniczna ładowarka no i dwa akumulatory. No i cena jak na taki sprzęt rewelacyjna (coś 370zł netto). Nadaje się nie tylko do majsterkowania ale i pracy ciągłej co przy budowie się przydaje.

----------


## faflusniak

Mam wkrętarkę na akumulator. Jak go używałem do przykręcania płyt GK to było OK. 

Natomiast jak próbowałem tym przykręcać sztachety w płocie, to była porażka. Po prostu nie dawała rady, wkręcać wkrętów o średnicy jakieś 4 mm ze specjalnym skrzydełkami do przewiercania się przez sztachetę. 

Kupiłem wkrętarkę zasilaną na 220V i dopiero wtedy udało mi się zacząć przykręcać sztachety. Dlatego radzę rozważyć sprzęt na 220V. 
Ja nabyłem ExpertModeco za 190 kilka tysięcy wkrętów wytrzymała i działa dalej, ale coś tam w niej zaczęło skrzypieć (dokładnie w głowicy). Może to już jej kres, albo jeszcze wytrzyma kilka tysięcy wkrętów.

----------


## J_K_K

> Po prostu nie dawała rady, wkręcać wkrętów o średnicy jakieś 4 mm ze specjalnym skrzydełkami do przewiercania się przez sztachetę.


Samowiercące. U mnie z wkrętarką 18V, wkręty ~3mm, przez ściankę rurki
2 mm szły bez problemu.




> Ja nabyłem ExpertModeco za 190 kilka tysięcy


Znaczy całą markę nabyłeś   :big grin:  ?
MSPANC

Pzdr

JKK

----------


## faflusniak

190 tysięcy... Chyba rzeczywiście przepłaciłem  :o 

Przy kręceniu nie było problemu z 2 mm profilu metalowego, tylko wkręty grzęzły w desce olchowej. Może miałem kijowe wkręty. Próbowałem różnych sposobów rodem z poradnika babci - maczałem w oliwie albo ludwiku. Dopiero czerwone cudo z Leroy Merlin o mocy 450 dało radę.

----------


## pan inwestor

Einhell za 120zł - do prac amatorskich super.

----------


## RYSZARD

Jak ma być super jakośc to DeWALT, sprawdzona. Wersje europejskie są bardzo dobrej jakości.
Jak ma byc popularna to Einhell, idealna proporcja ceny do jakości.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## brachol

> Milawukee V28 z ogniwami litowojonowymi
> 
> uzywam 4ty rok
> 
> niedozajechania


a co powiesz o modelu V18? duzo gorsza bedzie?

----------


## daggulka

Mamy Dedre z dwoma akumulatorkami  kupioną w Castoramie za bodajże chyba 100 albo 200 zeta   :Roll:  (już nie pamiętam dokładnie).... padła po zrobieniu drewnianej  barirerki na balkonie  :Roll:  ....ale.... zawieźliśmy ja do Castoramy i wymienili od razu na nową  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Krisker

Pozwolę sobie na małą uwagę dot. łatwości wymiany wkrętarki na nową...


Wkrętarka Chinex - 100zł
Wymiana po zepsuciu - 0zł
Widok miny wkręcającego w momencie, gdy stoi się na 4m drabinie pod okapem z jedną ręką na drabinie, w drugiej ww. wkrętarka, ostatki sił, bardzo ważny ostatni wkręt i w tym momencie pada nam Chinex - BEZCENNE   :Wink2:  *


(*) - sytuacja podana jako przykład. Chciałem tylko zauważyć, że często awaria sprzętu to nie tylko sam sprzęt, ale i to, czego w danym momencie nie można nim zrobić...

----------


## katerhasser

Kinzo 12V, 2 aku, Liroy Merlin.
Kupiłem sobie ale jakiś fachowiec mi za...ł. Został mi zapasowy aku, więc kupiłem 2 raz to samo. Teraz mam 3 akumulatory i 2 ładowarki   :smile:  
Kosztowała coś ok. 130 zł. Na warunki amatorskie świetnie się spisuje. Uważam, że to narzędzie jest tak nieodzowne w domu jak młotek i kombinerki.

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## NJerzy

Z tanich najdłużej służą Skile - Einhele się dawno porozlatywały, a Skile nie wykazują znaków zużycia, nawet akumulatory po 3 latach trzymają jak nowe. MacAlister - ładna jednorazówka, już Einhell znacznie wytrzymalszy.

----------


## start2222

Witam. Podpowiedzcie, która wiertarko-wkrętarka aku będzie lepsza do majsterkowania/prac przydomowych???

https://www.praktiker.pl/produkt,521...ps2_144v.hhtml

http://allegro.pl/wiertarko-wkretark...858661211.html 

Dzięki za opinie

----------


## start2222

A może taka 

http://allegro.pl/black-decker-wkret...562511784.html

----------


## start2222

A może taka 

http://allegro.pl/black-decker-wkret...562511784.html

----------


## Jarek.P

Żadna z powyższych. Z powodu braku akumulatora Li-Ion

----------


## start2222

Rozumiem. Nie patrząc na baterie, tylko firmowo, żeby było na dłużej?

----------


## Jarek.P

Patrząc na firmę, to z powyższych B&D (nie wiem, co pokazuje link z praktikera, otwiera się na stronie głównej sklepu).
Ale rodzaj akumulatora zwłaszcza przy domowym (a więc sporadycznym) użytkowaniu jest ważny i od tego bym temat zaczynał. Wkrętarka z klasycznym akumulatorem niklowokadmowym przy domowym użytku po roku najdalej po dwóch będzie już tylko wiecznie rozładowanym klamotem, który trzeba naładować przed jakąkolwiek robotą.

----------


## phantom-kk

Podłączę się do tematu: który z Chińczyków ma większą szansę dłużej posłużyć w domowych/amatorskich warunkach, Hecht czy Bawaria (podmarka Einhella)?

----------


## lukasz51195

Witam Panów  :smile:  Odgrzebuje temat ponieważ chce kupić wkretarke do 500zł..? Co polecacie (mile widziane Linki).. Wkrętarka bedzie używana na codzięń  przy płytach gipsowych ale czasami do czegoś wiekszego, myślałem nad czymś takim http://allegro.pl/vander-wkretarka-a...554040527.html ? A jakie są wasze opinie na temat tej wkrętrki.??

----------


## photos

widzisz vander to taki typowy chinczyk, mam jakies tam drobiazgi tej marki ale to pomylka. Ta ktora zalinkowalas ma bardzo mala baterie. Jesli uzywac jej bedziesz do karton gipsu to 18 wcale nie jest ci potrzebna. Wystarczy 14,4 ale za to lepiej aby miala wieksza pojemnosc. Z tym że za 500 zl dobrej marki bedzie ciezko. Dewalt z silnikeim bezszczotkowym 14 v i 4 Ah bateria to koszt okolo 1100-1200 zł. Radosc z pracy bezcenna  :smile:  do karton gipsu na jednej baterii okolo 2 dni wytrzyma

----------


## Slyder

chciałbym zapytać czy jest warta kupna ta wkrętarka 
http://www.lidl.pl/pl/oferta.htm?act...etail&id=55336

----------


## lewe ręce

@Slyder
Wszystko zależy do czego będziesz jej potrzebował. Jeśli np. raz na jakiś czas skręcisz łóżeczko dziecka bądź szafkę na buty, to wybierz znacznie tańszy sprzęt "no-name", jakiego nie brakuje w marketach. Natomiast jeśli masz żyłkę majsterkowicza, no to musisz się już bardziej zastanowić. Ja proponuję Ci takie rozwiązanie. Porównaj sobie parametry "swojej" wkrętarki z tańszymi modelami Bosch lub Topex z tej strony: http://elektrononline.pl/szukaj-wkr%C4%99tarka. Milwaukee nie bierz pod uwagę, bo zgaduję, że to nie ta półka cenowa. Jak sobie już porównasz, to wtedy nie powinieneś mieć większych problemów z wyborem.

----------


## Narzędzia Bosch

> Witam Panów  Odgrzebuje temat ponieważ chce kupić wkretarke do 500zł..? Co polecacie (mile widziane Linki).. Wkrętarka bedzie używana na codzięń  przy płytach gipsowych ale czasami do czegoś wiekszego, myślałem nad czymś takim http://allegro.pl/vander-wkretarka-a...554040527.html ? A jakie są wasze opinie na temat tej wkrętrki.??


Doskonale sprawdzi się wiertarko-wkrętarka akumulatorowa Bosch GSR 1080-2-LI Professional lub przeznaczona do nieco cięższych prac  Bosch GSR 18-2-LI Plus Professional. Obydwia modele świetnie nadadzą się do prac budowlanych, obróbki drewna oraz metalu.

----------

